# Advice needed before I talk to my Endo



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a while since I've been in here, I hope everyone is well!

It's been 1 1/2 yrs since my total thyroidectomy (papillary carcinoma). Things have been pretty normal, with the exception of a racing heart that no one seems to think is a big deal (regular doc, endo, etc.)

I had my blood tests done last week, and the lab released my results online in the middle of the night, so I have not yet had a chance to talk to my doctor about them. I wanted to get some input on this before I talk to her because I don't want to overlook anything.

So, my doc has always tried to maintain my TSH at <1, and she usually keeps it around .5. My newest results show my TSH is now at 9.78! (norm range .40 - 4.5)

My Free T4 is 1.2 (range .8 - 1.8). I requested that she test my Free T3, but now that I have my results I see she didn't order it (that pisses me off!), but the last time I had it tested it was 2.8 (2.3 - 4.2).

I also noticed my Vitamin D is low at 26 (30-100). and my calcium is high at 10.9 (8.6-10.2).

I'm currently taking 150 mcg Synthroid, and a daily vit D supplement. I have lost about 15 lbs since my last visit, but that was due to stressful situations over the last few months and I wasn't eating a lot.)

What the heck is going on? What should I expect her to say about this, and what should I be asking for?

My heart is still racing, I feel like I'm in a cloud and my memory has been off lately. My skin will also turn bright red out of nowhere, and I will start sweating with absolutely no activity.

Sorry for the long post, but I know if anyone can assist, it will be someone from these boards!

Thank you!


----------



## Foggy (Mar 28, 2015)

What did you find out about your numbers?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Assuming your free t3 is similar, you aren't converting. Have you ever talked about adding Cytomel?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My Free T4 is 1.2 (range .8 - 1.8). I requested that she test my Free T3, but now that I have my results I see she didn't order it (that pisses me off!), but the last time I had it tested it was 2.8 (2.3 - 4.2).


This is your issue. Not sure why your heart is racing but you are not properly converting and your FT-3 needs to be higher. My experience is once my FT-3 got into 1/2 range my TSH completely suppressed. I did no have cancer but my TSH suppresses due to stimulating antibodies when my FT-4 and FT-3 are in 3/4 of range.

You will likely need to reduce your Synthroid - maybe to 125mcg and ask for 5mcg of Cytomel, When you start the Cytomel split the dose and take 6 hours apart. Be sure to lab in 6 weeks.



> I'm currently taking 150 mcg Synthroid, and a daily vit D supplement.


How long had you been on your D supplement prior to this lab? I had a similar situation and took 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks. I now need to supplement 5K IU daily to maintain top end of D range.


----------

